# Samba3 to Samba4 migration

## mgnut57

Samba3 appears to be completely replaced by Samba4 in portage now. Apparently Samba4 supports the old NT-style domains now, so it should be a simple upgrade. 

If I want to keep an NT-style PDC, do I simply need to upgrade Samba to the latest version and re-start it? Are there any issues with this process? 

I want to stress that, at this time, I don't want to upgrade to an AD-style domain, but I cannot afford to have the upgrade fail in any way!

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I'm using Samba 4 with broadcast NetBIOS name resolution only, and it works fine in a mixed home network (Linux, Windows 7/10, macOS, Android) so you should be OK. The smb.conf files and USE flags I am using in Gentoo are documented in the blog post: A correct method of configuring Samba for browsing SMB shares in a home network (see the footnote in that post for the USE flags).

----------

